# proyecto fuente de poder, problema



## and_nitro (Abr 30, 2006)

bueno e estado pensando en hacer una fuente de poder  que tenga voltimetro y amperimetro per tengo un problema con el LCD no lo e podido encontrar, en la lista de materiales sale: M1 - modulo de cristal liquido LCM300 pero no lo e encontrado, abra un remplaso o es otro.
hay pondre las fotos el proyecto.

http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us


----------



## hbutragueno (May 16, 2006)

Hola soy de Brasil e mi español no es muy bueno.
Tengo uno LCM 300 da ALFACOM sem uso, comprei a uns años atras pero nunca fiz uso.
Se te interessa?
Um Abraço
Helio Rodriguez


----------

